# Haciendo funcionar Menus Blue Ray en VLC (solved)

## cameta

En una de las últimas actualizaciones de VLC me aparecía un mensaje diciendo que no existía soporte Java para los menús de Blue Ray.

Java required

This Blu-Ray disc requires Java for menu support.

The disc will be played without menus.

La verdad es que hasta ese momento siempre que había querido ver una película en Blue Ray jamás habían funcionado esos menús.

Lo primero que hice fue comprobar las USE de VLC

```
media-video/vlc-3.0.14-r1:0/5-9::gentoo  USE="X a52 alsa archive bluray dav1d dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt jpeg libass libnotify libsamplerate lua mad matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opus png qt5 ssl svg truetype udev v4l x264 xml -aom -aribsub -bidi -cddb -chromaprint -chromecast -dc1394 -debug (-directx) -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome-keyring -gstreamer -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libcaca -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -macosx-notifications -modplug -mtp -musepack -nfs -omxil -optimisememory -projectm -pulseaudio -rdp -run-as-root -samba -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -soxr -speex -srt -taglib -test -theora -tremor -twolame -upnp -vaapi -vdpau -vnc -vpx -wayland -x265 -zeroconf -zvbi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1 -lua5-2" 0 KiB
```

Evidentemente ni rastro de java en estas uses

Tras una búsqueda en Google como hacerlo funcionar en Linux  localice  esto:

https://askubuntu.com/questions/1225255/java-runtime-kubuntu-18-04-lts-to-get-blu-ray-menu-in-vlc

Evidentemente es de otra distribución pero me dio la pista para solucionar el problema

libbluray-bdj libbluray-bin 

Haciendo una busqueda en los paquetes de gentoo por libbluray encuentro esto

media-libs/libbluray

y compruebo que instalación tengo de esta librería en mi ordenador. 

```
equery uses libbluray

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-libs/libbluray-1.3.0-r1:

 U I

 - - aacs        : Add support for decryption of AACS 

 + + abi_x86_32  : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 - - bdplus      : Use media-libs/libbdplus for BD+ decryption

 + + fontconfig  : Support for configuring and customizing font access via media-libs/fontconfig

 - - java        : Add support for BD-J 

 - - static-libs : Build static versions of dynamic libraries as well

 + + truetype    : Add support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - utils       : Install command-line utilities and examples 

 + + xml         : Add support for XML files

```

La solución fue añadir la use java en /etc/portage/package.use/package.use

```
media-libs/libbluray java
```

y compilar de nuevo libbluray. 

Ha funcionado de maravilla.

----------

